# BREAKING NEWS: Brian Grant Retired



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I just found this out. I was confused when I heard the deal but it makes sense now.


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.asp?leaguenum=&sport=NBA&id=309


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

weird, so he retired, and his deal is being paid by the Celtics.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> weird, so he retired, and his deal is being paid by the Celtics.


Thats probable how we saved 6 million. Not getting any rookies and Grant leaving as well as getting cash from PO, BO. So, we now need Tim Thomas. I don't want any buts about it. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## AZBBALLPLAYA (Jun 27, 2006)

**** Brian Grant. He should have opted out of his last year if he was gonna retire. That over payed **** made like 15 mil last year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

AZBBALLPLAYA said:


> **** Brian Grant. He should have opted out of his last year if he was gonna retire. That over payed **** made like 15 mil last year.



we weren't paying that. he was cut and we had him for 1.8 mill or something.


----------



## AZBBALLPLAYA (Jun 27, 2006)

Still, he got it from the Lakers regardless. He didnt have to screw us out of salary cap when he knew he wasnt even going to try to contribute.

Edit: BTW, i think he gets another 15 mil from the lakers coming in 2006-07 too.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I heard that Grant, wouldn't get the 15 million if he retired before picking up our option or something along those lines. Maybe the Suns had decided this all along if the players we wanted weren't available. I hope Grant stays and becomes a member of the coaching stuff he will be great for Amare and Skita and any other big we may get.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah. we tried to move up and they figured just get out of the draft.

at least we got a future first or that first we got part of JJ deal wouldve been wasted


----------



## AZBBALLPLAYA (Jun 27, 2006)

BootyKing said:


> I heard that Grant, wouldn't get the 15 million if he retired before picking up our option or something along those lines. Maybe the Suns had decided this all along if the players we wanted weren't available. I hope Grant stays and becomes a member of the coaching stuff he will be great for Amare and Skita and any other big we may get.


Hmmm, if he woulda lost the 15 mil, its more understandible...


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

We didn't use him
We don't need him

Best wishes Brian Grant


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

That's really a shame. =(, He was one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Good luck to Brian in his retirement.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I just found this out. I was confused when I heard the deal but it makes sense now.
> 
> 
> http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.asp?leaguenum=&sport=NBA&id=309


Poor old thing. It's about time. He'll go back to Portland and continue his charitable good works up there. Pretty funny that the Suns managed to get out from under his contract, but the Lakers are still paying and will be for a long time to come.

Laurie


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Aw that stinks, hope he does well in his future endeavors though.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if he retires, do the lakers still have to pay him what is owed for next year? i guess we still do, because we cut him?


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> if he retires, do the lakers still have to pay him what is owed for next year? i guess we still do, because we cut him?


Yeh you still owe him his money. How many more years is it for?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh you still owe him his money. How many more years is it for?


This up coming season is the last year the Lakers will be paying him.

The only person it hurts though is Jerry Buss, not sure why Laker fans are concerned.


----------

